# Cossiecol's Official DW Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator Review



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks goes to Florian for sending through the new Trim Rejuvenator through to review.

This new product come in various sizes:

100ml (the size I tested)
200ml
1000ml

*The Product: *



This is the 100ml latest updated Trim Rejuvenator which Nanolex have produced. To be clear, the last version was the cloudy product which a few users felt it could be improved on. Based on that feedback Nanolex set out to improve that version and came up with this one.

*What Nanolex Say:*
The exterior plastic trim parts of a car are exposed to many damaging environmental impacts. UV-radiation and heat can damage the plastic trim, turning it grey and making it brittle. Frost, salt and aggressive cleaners, acid rain as well as mechanical abrasion have an extremely detrimental effect on plastic parts, and can cause them to deteriorate quickly.

The special, deeply-penetrating ingredients of Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator ensure that the trim does not fade or become brittle. The typical effects of weathering and greying are also prevented. Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator cleanses gently and adds durability, plus it penetrates the surfaces easily and quickly without adding a greasy finish or leaving an artificial shine.

With proper maintenance Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator will last approximately 10,000 miles on the surfaces it was applied to.

*Features & Benefits:*

Restores faded trim
Non-greasy finish
Highly durable
Protects against harsh cleaners and acid rain
Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator was developed, tested and manufactured in Germany

*The Method:*

As some of you my remember I corrected my in-laws CX-5 in another post, due to the state of the trim on that car the other trim restorer completely wore off in a few weeks so it's going back into Mazda to be reviewed in a month, they were therefore up for allowing me to test Nanolex's product on it.

I started out by giving the test panel a good clean with APC, rinsed and throughly dried.



I then applied the product to a lint free applicator and applied to the test panel. I then wiped off any additional residue.



I then applied a second coat after 5 minutes (Nanolex say 2 minutes is all that's required for the product to cure).



(The above picture was taken before the product had fully cured.)

I then waited to see if I was happy with the results. After some consideration I decided to apply another (3rd) coat. This really brought the trim up to the finish I was looking for.



*Price:*
The 100ml bottle is available from various suppliers for around £14, this is well below some of the other brands that are currently on the market.

The 200ml bottle is available from £21

The 1000ml bottle is available from £67

*Would I use this again?:*
Yes, given the price and the size of the bottle I wouldn't have any hesitation in reaching for this again.

*Cossie's verdict?:*
A well thought out product which costs (ml for ml) 7 times less than some of the other brands. I also like the fact that it's easy to adjust the finish dependant on your taste. For me 3 coats was enough. As for durability? I'll be testing it some more on other types of trim to get a better understanding.

*Anything I would change?:*
Hard to say at this point. The sample I received didn't come with any applicators, if that is the case with the full product then perhaps a few included would be useful - although I'm nitpicking here.

I hope you enjoyed reading this review and as always if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice review Col:thumb:

One quick question.... Have you got a Mini to test it on? 

Mini trims are really hard to get looking right


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Nice review Col:thumb:
> 
> One quick question.... Have you got a Mini to test it on?
> 
> Mini trims are really hard to get looking right


Might be able to get my hands on one as my mate has a Cooper S, might look into it. :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> Might be able to get my hands on one as my mate has a Cooper S, might look into it. :thumb:


Ask him dude, its a real good test...

And i am sure he wouldn't mind:lol:


----------

